# is it ok to take lactulose when im stimming?



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

sorry to bother you but can i take lactulose whilst stimming..im stimming on puregon and taking buserlin as my d/r drug..?i ask as i suffered from horrendous piles over the past 2wks and dont want to suffer again before egg collection ..

thankyou in advance
hope you are well
from
nicky..xx..xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Nicky,

Lactulose is fine to take, remember though that it takes 48 hours to work so don't expect instant results. Hope stimms is going well and those follies are ripening nicely     

Maz x


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

thankyou so much for the reply today is only day one of not going to the loo so will take some tonight and hopefully go tomorrow if not the next day..ill keep taking it in the evening til i manage to go..not very regular at going to loo can often go 4-7days so need to keep it moving so i can avoid the pain i suffered the past two weeks..

re the follies got first scan monday to see how they are getting on estimating e/c 31st of october..

lotsa love
nicky..


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Nicky,

You can up the dose and take it morning and night if you need it to get this 'moving'. I know you're probably drinking masses of water anyway but keep taking more if you can. Hope it works!

Lots of     for scan on Monday. Hope they find lots of lovely follies for you
Maz x


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

thankyou maz

still aint been today so will take more lactulose tonight and tomorrow if nessesary im rubbish at drinking but will make an effort with that too..
thanks again will pm you with my follie result i hope i have loads too..

nicky xx


----------

